# Aug/Sept 2005 2WW ~ Part Two



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home and updated list 

Cinderella 1 Aug 
friskypony 3 Aug
RubyRoo 3 Aug 
scrappy 3 Aug 
Claire L 6 Aug
sunny24 5 Aug 
herbaltea 7 Aug 
Daisyschainging 7 Aug
murtle 8 Aug 
Tracy C 8 Aug 
datai 8 Aug 
bbmonster 10 Aug
jazzmine 10 Aug 
alicat 10 Aug 
ellie7 10 Aug 
Feely 10 Aug
charlie1 11 Aug 
Alvie 13 Aug
karense 13 Aug 
Anne_7 14 Aug 
Ishack 14 Aug 
karenschoices 14 Aug 
flamingo 15 Aug 
Redlocks 15 Aug 
marsel 15 Aug 
racy-tracy 15 Aug 
babysmile 17 Aug 
nuala 17 Aug 
kty 17 Aug 
lisa n 17 Aug 
9bluebell 17 Aug 
Lisa9 17 Aug 
vict 17 Aug 
ginny 18 Aug 
Edith 18 Aug
berrygirl 20 Aug
helen71 21 Aug 
snagglepat 21 Aug 
charley 22 Aug 
69chick 22 Aug 
Claireabelle 22 Aug
pops 22 Aug
selinaggs 22 Aug 
jih
Carol250 24 Aug 
sandee2002 24 Aug
pearly paula 24 Aug
BethB 24 Aug
Tiggs 24 Aug 
wonky 25 Aug
Pootle 25 Aug
gill0268 26 Aug
bendybird 26 Aug
bubs 26 Aug 
kittycrazy 26 Aug
Ellie L 26 Aug
Pups 27 Aug
bluechirpy 27 Aug
ruddles 28 Aug 
Littlechicklet 29 Aug
clary 29 Aug
Hoping4baby 29 Aug
Feistyblue 29 Aug
DonnaDC 30 Aug
KatB 1 Sep
juliebulie 1 Sep
Blu 3 Sep
Lilac123 3 Sep



Much love and luck, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ginny hun.....just ever so sorry. Big hugs and much love xxx

Hope everyone is ok......loads of luck to all testing over the next few days  

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi all  

Ginny - so so sorry for you hunnie. I so understand how you feel, really I do. In a few weeks, after alot of grieving, you will make the decision to continue I'm sure. You probably can't quite imagine this at the moment, but I'm ready already, and haven't even done the peestick test yet! (AF is in full force, so no embie could hang on in there  )
Thinking of you. Lots of love to you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good luck for testing today Berrygirl    

Hope everyone else is ok and the 2ww is whizzing along NOT!!!!

LOL
Lisa x


----------



## kittycrazy (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi girls,

On day 7 of 2ww. All the best for everyone testing next week. Let's hope there's lots of BFP's.....

Do most wait for hospital result or test at home?

Ashley
x


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Lizzy - feel like I belong somewhere now!

This is my third and last attempt at ICSI - changed clinic this time.  First two
I did test at home and because of faint line went to clinic for blood test.

This new clinic has booked me in for blood test on 30th and told me not to
do test at home as they are not 100% accurate and will save any disappointment if the reading is wrong.

Don't know how i'm going to resist the urge to do home one !!!

Hope this helps.
Donna
(sitting at home very bored letting my imagination run wild and wishing it was
now the 31st Aug so I knew where I was!!)


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Dear all,
i haven't posted much before,but have spent lots of time reading all your messages. I would just like to say that it is a fantastic site ,and you are all keeping me going. Currently on our 3rd 2ww and feel like i am going mad. All is not gaing to plan. Started spotting on Sun/mon and feeling very shaky.
Went to see consultant who did a yucky scan  and said endomitrium still thick so i could actually be pregnant esp with weirdo other symptoms. Since then i have had varying degrees of spotting combined with all the different feelings you get with the botty bombs. On day 11,so yesterday decided to do a first resp test - bfn. Really don't know what is going on,but don't think the embys can still be hanging in there.  Doc dis an HCG test which was very low,but was only day 8. An hour after this I had a call from a girl I work with telling me she is pregnant. I now have to decide whether I can cope working alongside her. Its mostly all . Our official test is on Mon,but not holding out much hope - still drinking gallons of pineapple juice,which thankfully I love,
                        best wishes,lots of  to everyone,and may the evil one not rear her ugly head  ,
                          suz


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Suz - got my fingers crossed for you to get good news on Monday, keep thinking positively - don't you hate it when people say that to you - sorry!

Is pineapple juice good for you??  Any other tips.

I joined this site today and read that since ET on Tuesday I have done everything wrong - DH cooked me a curry, asked what juice I wanted - i opted for Mango, DS got my favourite Ferrero Rocher which have nuts in.

Today's instructions for DH will be Pineapple Juice and Milk - what else should I add to his shopping list?

Donna


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi Donna,
            sounds like your husband is also a star. Tell him he needs to get pineapple juice which is pure,not from concentrate. I heard the stuff from Aldi supermarkets is best,not sure why. Also Brazil nuts!
They think i have an implantation prob so have seen a specialist in this. Sent him a mail to ask if there is anything we can do to help,but he reckons therei s no evidence that selenium (which is in the p.apple juice)helps. I've decided to listen to the ladies on this site rather than him,after all,he's not been through this! So,its pineapple juice a plenty for me! Luckily i love the stuff. I think the only other thing you can do to help is forget about it til test day - Yeah right!!! . We are off to Italy for 2 weeks on Tues,so trying to think about that. Just hoping the embys have a tube of super glue and are hanging in there!
                                                  Hope you are coping ok,
                                                                                    suz


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Great timing for going to Italy, lets hope its best holiday ever.

I seem to have same problem, both times before I get to PT stage with faint positive line, then it doesn't hang on which is why this time I have stayed in bed since ET on Tuesday, got up today to go on-line but intend to do nothing!!!

It's so hard staying in bed when you are not ill!

Let me know how your weekend goes.
Donna


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

I Lizzy,

Sorry thought I had mentioned that it was another BFN for me .  Will be going again next cycle in September.

Thanks for all your support.

Love, Anne x


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi,
   that must be awful for you. The consultant is convinced my problem is that any blood clots do not dissolve as quickly as they should,so circulation between emby and uterus is comprimised. Injecting heparin every day. I know what you mean about resting when you don't feel ill. Both previous times i have felt dreadful,so wanted to rest. should be back at work,but a friend from work called wed night to say she is pregnant,so decided i was best out of there for a bit! Hard timing.
                                        Well,make the most of your rest,we will need to save up our energy for when we become pregnant!!!
                                         suz 
                 Ginny and Anne 7,have only just joined in with this,but have followed your posts,I think you are all very brave.


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Ginny

I have everything possible crossed for you for your re-test on Wed.  My heart goes out to you as this will be a really long few days.

if you go to Tenerife then have a fantastic time and take lots of time to regroup.

    

Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Anne ~ really sorry to hear that. Big, big hugs to you and much luck for September 

Welcome Suz and Ashley........hope you are both coping ok  Good luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi Lizzy and all,

thanks so much for adding me to the list. Its day 12 today. Our test day is Monday,but decided to do a first response test this morning at 6am -  . It came up with a really faint line. Gulp. So at 6.15 DH and I were off to Tescos! Picked up a Clear Blue test,as heard they are more sensitive?? Raced back,did the deed and got another fainter positive. This was 2nd wee of the morning,and test was 2 days early,could this really be a positive I am going maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad. I have been searching the site for 'faint positive' and it does look hopeful . Is it poss to get false positives??
                                                                    suz


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi ladies 

I hope it's ok to join in I am half way through the 2ww I feel like I am going a little   as one minute I am thinking really positive as I have the sore boobs and the next I am thinking it's all over as I feel like I have period pains. This is my second time of ICSI treatment and it feels different to last time so I hope that that is a positive sign. 
I have been reading through your posts and you all seem to be such great support at a time of complete mind madness!!!!!!!!!
Testing on Friday the 26th and I have to go to the hospital for a blood test I shall try and get through until Friday before testing. If I did test early when is the earliest you can test? I had egg collection on fri 12th and egg transfer mon 15th.

Best of Luck to everyone 

Love Ellie L


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Pops- I got really excited reading your message. It looks good. There is no way you could get a line if you weren't pg so congrats! 

Ellie L- I'm also halfway through 2WW. If you read enough on this site you'll find many girls regretting testing early. Some of them get BFN then get all depressed only to get BFP a few days later. If you test early you don't know for sure and then you have another even more agonising wait. It is so tough waiting but we will know quite soon. Time does pass even though it's dragging at the moment.

Love Bluechirpy


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Pops

The test result sounds like good news - keeping fingers crossed for you. From past experience (2 early mc), clear blue needs a reasonable level to show a line. First Response is the most sensitive you can buy over the counter. 

How is everyone doing? I'm trying not to be obsessive looking for symptoms - i know its probably too early as its only 7 days since ec and 4 since et. Does anyone know whether heparin and aspirin make you more likely to have an implantation bleed? Not having a good day today  - could any of the "old hands" let a first timer know how they deal with days like this when I've convinced myself (admittedly on the somewhat shaky grounds of nothing having happened....) that its not worked.

Many thanks

Catey


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hi Ginny,

i read your post yesterday when you said that you were waiting until wednesday to re test.  my thoughts have been with you as waiting until wednesday would have been dreadful.  at least your wait is over and you know, although it wasnt what we are all hoping for.  

a holiday will be lovely and being only a few weeks away is very exciting!!

take care 

Bendyxx


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Oh Bluechirpy,Nik and Catey,

thanks for you message,am torn between wanting to be cautious just in case  and feeling   !!! Will test again tomorrow and try to keep busy. Catey,I am taking Heparin,I started to spot from day 6. on day 8 it was a bit redder.Asked the doc if the heparin would make me bleed more,but she said no. When I have shaky days,I drink lots of pineapple juice and eat some choc,then spend ages on here. Drives you mad thou doesn't it?!
       
              suz

so sorry to hear your news Ginny. sounds like you deserve your holiday x


----------



## helen71 (Apr 26, 2005)

OH well - here goes - last of the pessaries tonight and test in the morning.  I won't be sorry to see the back of them for a while - they're horrid.
Not sure whether I'll get any sleep though.  Don't feel pregnant though - had no symptoms whatsoever, so not too hopeful.  But I didn't think I'd get this far..... Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.

TTFN
Helen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Ellie......i'm sure everyone here will get you through the madness 

Pops ~ thats looking really good for you, fairly sure that congrats are in order. Good luck tomorrow 

Helen ~ loads of luck to you too.......hope the Christening goes ok too, can't be easy to test on the same day. Hope you get that BFP 

Gina ~ you're testing tomorrow too? Fingers crossed for you hun,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Morning all, fingers and toes crossed for tests today.

Have to have Ovitrelle injection this morning, had last one on morning of ET and two 36 hours before EC.  Last two times I was on pessaries - has anyone else heard of doing it this way?

Only 5 days in to 2ww this time seems so much harder probably because I know this is last try and will have to somehow come to terms with it all if it doesn't work out.

What's going on i'm never up this early especially on a Sunday morning!!!
Have a good day
Donna  xxx


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

Morning girls! 

Sorry to hear it's bfn Ginny. 

fingers crossed for testing helen

 exciting news pops! 

as for me it's day 10 of the rollar coaster ride, and the positive vibes have gone, as feel premenstral as normal... but we shall see, am going to try really hard to wait til thusday to test! 

love to all on this bumpy ride!
wonky


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

MORNING  

I can't believe what the 2ww does to you being up and on the computer this early and I can see that wonky and Donna are also up and ready to post. 

GOOD LUCK Helen, Gina and Pops for today I hope you tried to get some sleep and the test is a  

Well 6 days and 5 sleeps to go before test date (What a roller coaster ride) 

Have a great day and I shall have a read later to see how the tests went sending lots of             

Love Ellie L


----------



## Littlechicklet (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi All

Hope you don't mind if I join in.  I was on the other thread about anyone testing over bank holiday weekend.

This is my first time at IVF and have been really positive up until today.  Only got 7 days to wait but have started spotting this morning so feeling really depressed.  I was really hopeful that this was going to work as I've had loads of signs indicating pregnancy but now I'm not too sure.  I just wish I could fast forward till next Monday so I defo know.

Finger crossed for all of you going through the same.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

Morning Littlechicket

Don't loose hope as if you read a lot of the posts on here you will see that women who have had spotting go on to get the BFP. I have a very close friend of mine who had spotting and is know 7 months pregnant with twins through ICSI treatment. 
I know it is hard to keep positive but keep logging on to get some positive support from the girls on here. 
My thoughts are with you and sending you a big positive dance.
          

Best wishes 
Ellie L


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Morning all - even though it feels like afternoon i've been up that long!!!

Clinic told me to still go for test even if had a bleed as this is very common in early pregnancy.  Don't lose hope, keep thinking positive thoughts and keep reading this great sight to see that miracles can happen.

Try to have a good day - sun is shining.

Donna


----------



## Littlechicklet (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi All 

Thanks for the messages, trying to keep positive,  I think I had just really built myself up the last week and now have had a little bit of a wake-up call.

It doesn't help when all around you are pregnant.  My sister-in-law is due in a month with twins (she already has two boys)  when she found out she was pregnant she daren't tell me and got her mum to call my DH to say ask if I could phone the sister-in-law to congratulate as it wasn't her fault we were having fertility problems.

So to cut a long story short we haven't told anyone we are going through ICSI at the moment which is so hard as I am feeling really blue today.

Never mind finger crossed for a BFP and thanks for all the messages as knowing others are going through the same really helps.


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Dear all,
Little chicklet - the only way I have found to get through all of this is reading everyones posts on this brilliant site. It's great to feel you are not alone,and I find everyone on here inspiring.

Helen and Gina -  hoping your tests went well,hope you got your  's. 

Lizzy,Wonky and Ellie L thanks for your thoughts. Well,I woke up at 3am,needing a wee. Wasn't sure whether to test then or not - the clear blu test jumped into my hand as I walked into the bathroom  . It was a faint positive,but accompanied with a bit of red spotting.
Now what's happening Was I losing my little emby? Finally got back to sleep around7 and woke again at 8 .Should have hopped on here for a chat with you Donna!! Beloved DH drove 60 miles to buy me some first response which i used at 11.30. Once again a faint positive,but it was 3rd wee of the day. Am on day 13,so will test again tomorrow,and call the clinic if it still looks dodgy. Alas,am back to work at 8 tomorrow,thou just for half a day,and as my mate at work announced that she is pregnant last wednesday,I am praying,praying,praying that i can walk in with a smile on my face. Its a very small workplace,and everyone knows or has guessed what is going on wth me,so it will be hard to bear everyones knowing looks. She has been trying for a month,bless her . After that we are off to Italy ,pet-sitting,so either way we get a bit of rest and relax   Oh,what an essay,  ,
                                        bye for now,
                                                warm wishes to you all,
                                                                                  suz


----------



## Littlechicklet (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Pops

Thanks for the note.  I'm feeling a bit better now after my rant this morning 

I've got everything crossed for you for a


----------



## helen71 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all,

Did the test this morning and it was negative.  
Then went to Christening and have had to put a brave face on all day.  Back home now and I can't stop crying.

Good luck to everyone else.
Helen.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hello,

helen -sorry to read it was a negative result, im useless at replying to negative results but i feel so sad for that you didnt get the result you were dreaming of.  it will certainly come along soon!!!!!                            

  

little chicket, i to have started to spot today, due to test in 3 days. im so upset and down that this could mean that it hasnt worked again.  trying to stay positive as it may not be AF. im sure that it will be a BFP when you test!

i hope that all the ladies testing get a BFP    

Bendy


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi everyone

Can I be added to the list please? I had et on Thursday and am due to test on the 29th.

I *despise* the 2ww with a vengance and am not looking forward to yet another one although at the same time I am glad I made it this far this time!

Good luck to everyone

Claire xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Helen, i'm sorry....i'm gutted for you. I think you're hugely brave for going through with the Christening and i hope more than anything that it'll be you one day. Be good to yourself hun and big hugs 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Littlechicklet (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I've got the AF with a vengeance.  I'm due to back to hospital tomorrow for a blood test as I'm at risk of OHSS so have been having blood tests every other day.

At least one good thing to come from all this I can stop weeing in a measuring jug.....

Think  I'll do a test tomorrow just to make sure I'm not preggers as I don't want to have wait another week of torture.

Take care all and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Hello,
Helen,so sorry to hear your news,it's just so sad. I think you are fantastic for going to the christening,I have chickened out of an engagement party last night,(they announced their pregnancy on Wed) and a really good friends wedding today. I contacted my mate on Wed,because I was spotting, and didn't think I could cope with the possibility of people asking us when we were going to have our first child!! So,I think you deserve a medal.
Littlechicklet am bending,am hoping there is still a chance for you. Fingers crossed.

I officially test tomorrow,but got a faint positive this morning. Since then have been bleeding,so worrying that things are going wrong. Will test tomorrow morning and see what happens.

Lots of luck to everyone ,suz


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

little Chicklet

Niki

I'm keeping everything crossed for you  - i was going to email you this evening but i don't want to intrude. I would ask the clinic to do a blood HCG as the hpt mightn't show a result at this stage anyway. You take care of youself   

Helen - So so sorry to read your news - i can only add to what the other girls have said that you are extermely brave in going to the christening. Now take some time for you.  

LOL  Catey


----------



## helen71 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Thanks very much for all your kind words and support and Lizzy thanks for the email. I feel exhausted, but can't sleep - although I've been trying all afternoon.  After what seems like months, I have poured myself a very very large Baileys'.
Hospital said to let Aunt Flo come and then after this one ring in anytime to start FET again (luckily have 11 embies left).  How long does anyone advise leaving it? Or does it depend on my wavering mental state .


Thanks again,


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Helen - so so very sorry to hear your news.

You don't have to be brave, you're allowed to cry, scream, throw things - whatever helps.

Love and loads of hugs
Donna


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I had ET yesterday - only one embie made it - and I test on 3rd September. Have had a miserable time since EC due to some sort of internal bleed / infection and have been in agony for a few days, finally starting to feel a bit more human today.

Looking forward to hearing about everyones 2ww - being a third timer I know this is the worst part of the tx  

Sending everyone lots of       

Ali


----------



## Tiggs (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi,  

I have a question about ET cycle with drugs.......  I am on Progynova and Cyclogest, will I still have an AF as usual, or will it stay away until I stop taking them?  I didn't think to ask at the clinic......


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I have today and tomorrow A/L from work so am going to do more resting, I must admit day time TV can get very boring so I think I shall probably head out to visit my Nan and the shops.

Helen- I was sorry to read your news after my first unsuccessful ICSI I cried, scream IT'S NOT FAIR  and spent time lounging in bed and on the sofa I didn't want to be around people for a few days. DH and I took a great holiday and then went in for our next treatment a year later. I felt extremely refreshed and ready to go on the roller coaster ride again. I do think each person deals with it in their own unique way so do what your heart is telling you to do there is no right or wrong answer.

Hi to Blu and Tiggs welcome on board the 2ww roller coaster ride.

Well ladies 5 days and 4 sleeps to go, I have had no spotting just period like pains and also very sore boobs if only I could be told things are going well.

Pops & littlechick goodluck for testing today let us know what happens pops a faint positive sounds good to me.

well ladies in waiting I shall post later to see how things are for everyone

Love Ellie L


----------



## Pups (May 21, 2005)

Morning everyone,

I've come over from the bank holiday testing thread, and am due to test in 5 days.

Helen, like everyone, I was really sorry to hear your news. 
Pops and Littlechicklet, good luck today - I have my fingers crossed for you.

I have the same question as Tiggs actually. Does the progynova and progesterone delay AF? 
I had my ET on thurs 11th, and my clinic like to wait 16 days before testing - surely then, if it hasn't worked, I would get my period before then? Today is 2 weeks since my EC, so in theory AF is due today? Am confused and fed up with knicker-checking!

ps is anyone else still bloated? thought it should have gone down by now...
Pups x


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

I haven't posted on this thread.  I don't know what to write...., I am devastated after testing today morning, it was BFN. Had good 2 embryos put back both the times. Tried to remain positive, did all that I could do, Don't know what to do next .

Last time it failed I went to mum for a month, don't know where to run now. 
  

love
selina


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Pups 16 days before testing seems an awfully long time, most clinics say 14 days. Not sure about the meds delaying AF. On my first ICSI I tested positive on day 14 and 15 but then AF arrived and it was all over. On my second cycle AF arrived before day 14, so another BFP.

Also, the swelling can take a while to go down, I think everyone is different - but hopefully yours will be the type of swelling that keeps growing for 9 months  

Good luck for testing!!

Selina - so sorry hun, it is devastating to get tht negative - sending you lots of    

Blu


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Selina, so sorry to hear your bad news.  
Be good to yourself - no one can look after you like your mum, why don't you pay her a visit.
Don't know what else to say as I know nothing helps or takes the pain away. again so sorry.
Donna


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Message for Tiggs

Hello I'm Flamingo.

I was told I wouldn't bleed at all until I'd stopped taking the drugs (same as you're taking).  I didn't.  And now I am because we had a BFN.

Fingers crossed for you.

Love and light

Flamingo (definately going on hol now)


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi All,
so sorry to hear your news Selina,nobody deseves to go through such pain.Thinking of you.
Ellie and pups,look after yourselves and relax as much as poss(said the girlie who is currently doing her nut!!).Hope you get the result you deserve.

Test day today,once again a weak positive,then period started in full forcen at work this am. Clinic want me to go down for bloods this afternoon,so waiting for DH to get home. Just did a test as I am scared I am losing what we might have had,the result was faint but still there.
Is there still hope?? I guess we will find out tomorrow. 
           Going crazy,
                             suz


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Suz
Keep hoping, don't believe that its over until the profs tell you it is.

I don't remember my last 2ww's being as bad as this one, feeling really blue today and got horrible pain in my left side, luckily not gone back to work so can sit and do nothing which is what i promised myself this time.  When I did the last two I had my own small business so didn't have the luxury of taking time off.

Suz, if you can go to bed and stay there.

Let us know how you get on.
Donna


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi Donna,
thanks for your message. Glad to hear you are taking it easy. In the end I had 2 1/2 weeks off,a half day back today,then off for 2weeks 3 days. The things we will go through to get time off!
Am trying to be positive,we have never made it this far before,so we are even grateful for that.
Those pains do your head in. So hard to ignore.
                  Wishing you lots of luck,
                                                  off to the hossy now, suz and DH(both scared)


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck Suz.....what a rollercoaster you've been on the last few days!! Everything's crossed for you hun  

Welcome Blu and Claire.....good to have you here, much luck to you both,

Selina ~ i'm really so sorry.......thinking of you and sending loads of hugs 

Look after yourself everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi folks,

Selina and Helen     to both of you. Really sorry to hear your news.

Suz, please do let us know how things go. I've not been on here over the weekend and have just caught up with your news. I really hope that the bleeding is nothing serious and you do really have a   . I have my fingers crossed for you.

Thanks for thinking of us Lizzy. We tested yesterday morning and got a BFN. AF still hasn't shown though, now one day late, and counting - with no sign that she's imminent. DP is going to phone me if AF arrives while we're at work, and we're planning to test again tomorrow morning if there's still no sign. We're not getting too hopeful. This has happened to us before, with a negative result. AF might well just be being late, although DP has been regular as clockwork all this year. We shall see. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.

Sending best wishes to everyone,

Gina.


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi girlies

Just a quick one to say we tested today and got a 

 to you all

Charleyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Charley 

FANTASTIC NEWS

CONGRATULATIONS               

Your news has cheers up an otherwise miserable rainy day.

Well done

Donna xxxxx


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Charley

CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS 

      

Well done I am so happy for you and DH

 

Look after yourself lots of love lshackxx


----------



## Littlechicklet (Aug 11, 2005)

Congratulations Charley

I was thinking about you today when I was at Jimmys and hoping your outcome was postive.  I'm really pleased for you and its lovely to see some good news on the board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations Charley I bet you can't stop smiling   

Pops good luck at the hospital and hard though it is  KEEP POSITIVE 

Good Luck to all the ladies in waiting sending  to us all .

Love Ellie L


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Charley,

CONGRATULATIONS on your .

Wishing you a healthy, happy pregnancy.

Carol xxx


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

Hi All,

I wonder if I can join the message board at this point. A bit about me: my DH (35) and I (29) are currently at day 5 of our FET (ET was 18th Aug) Last May with the fresh transfer we got a BFN. It was extra hard as we had EC on our 2nd Wedding anniversary. We had 2 embryo's frozen with only one surviving the thaw to go back. This really is the hardest bit of IVF the blooming wait!

My thoughts and feelings go out to Helen71. I also went to my cousin's daughters christening yesterday. I couldn't help but cry. I really tried not to but I couldn't stop, during the prayers I found myself praying for my husband and I to get a BFP this time! If I had already got my BFN before the christening I wouldn't have been able to go. Helen, I totally understand how you must have felt. You are so brave. I had to wait for 2 normal periods before my clinic would let me start the FET. All I know is that we will keep trying until we are either bankrupt or 45!!

Feistyblue, we are at the same stage in our cycle although you are testing 3 days earlier than me?! you've got me thinking as to whether I should test then too!!? I've been told to test on the 1st Sept.

My other cousin has just given birth to her first little girl at 11:06 this morning. I'm just hoping that this might be a good omen for me to get a BFP seeing as she was born on my implantation day!!!!!

Ok well,.... just wanted to join in a bit after reading all your posts through our May cycle and this one. This site is such a lifeline. Thank you.

 to everyone and  for good measure!

Juliebulie


----------



## KatB (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi everyone, I had my ET on 18 Aug, on day 5 now and still having cramp like pains - could this still be from EC?  Also developed a strange rash on chest and back (little white spots) - putting this down to a reaction to pessaries  Good luck everybody - testing on 1 September -just wishing life away and counting down days
Good Luck everybody and love to you all  
Kath x


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for all your messages
Donna, Suz, Lissy, Gina.
Congratulations to all who got BFP.

Love
Selina


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls

well as predicted it was a BFN for us  

Thanks everyone for your support during 2ww.

LOL
Lisa x


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Lisa 69chick

So sorry to hear of your BFN.  I hope you get your wish soon.  Good luck for future txs I hope the next one is the one for you.
I am sending you and DH a great big   
This must be a terrible time for you.  Take some time to grieve and regroup and come out the other side strong and positive to  try again.


Take care
Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lisa ~ really sorry hun 

Lilac, Kath and Juliebulie.....welcome to the 2ww, you'll find lots of support to get you through the mad times  Julie ~ that must have been tough for you yesterday.....hope your prayers are answered.

Gina ~ good luck for tomorrow 

Charley ~ thats fab news.....Congratulations  Enjoy every second hun!

Hope everyone's ok......take care,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Tiggs (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi,

Congratulations to all who have a BFP.  I did a HPT again this morning (day 13 after ET) again got a BFN.  Still went ahead with the blood test and sent that off to clinic.  We are not expecting it to say any different.  My surro couple are devastated.  We just have to wait for confirmation of the BFN, then see where we go from there.  Good luck to everyone else still waiting.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Just a quickie to say that this morning there was the tiniest hint of a second line on the hpt, so we have our first  with DP! It's early days so we're trying not to get too excited. We're going to test again tomorrow and hope the line gets stronger.

Thanks you so much for all your positive thoughts. They worked! 

Sending the very best of wishes to everyone else.

Gina.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Congratulations to you both on your BFP.
Wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Jaybx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi All

Just a quick note to let you all know that I did a hpt this morning (without my dh knowing) and needless to say it was a BFN.  Not holding out much hope for hospital test tomorrow.  I feel so guilty at having done it as my dh didn't want to do a hpt ourselves, but I couldn't stop myself.

Anyway, hope everyone is well.

Carol xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Carol 

Just wanted to say that I am sorry to hear that, but all is not lost just yet.
I am waiting to start tx and we have been told that the tww is worst than going through the tx. My thoughts are with you.
Take Care
Jaybx


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Dear All, 

they took blood yesterday to test for HCG. Still waiting for result. Decided to postpone holiday - should be there by now - in case they need to do another test tomorrow. Have been in lots of AF pain,and bleeding quite heavily. Woke at 2am,and did last remaining test - faint positive. We are clinging on to that tiny bit of hope,
Big   to Lisa
Big  to Charley
Hang in there Carol and Tiggs
Good luck to feistyblue and juliebulie
Hi Gina thanks for your thoughts,so pleased to hear of your BFP!

Best wishes to everyone      suz


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say thank you all for your lovely messages.

BEST WISHES TO EVERYONE


Carol xxx


----------



## Tiggs (Aug 21, 2005)

Well the clinic just confirmed our  . I  have to stop the meds and wait for a heavier than usual AF.  Now isn't that something to look forward to!!!! Not sure where we are going from here, that decision is down to my surro couple.  I will check in again soon.  Good luck to everyone else still waiting........


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Hi there 

Firstly, loads of     those testing tomorrow.

I don't test til Sunday (dh has hidden my hpt so i can't test before then) and am going loopy. No symptoms as yet (am now 10 days post ec and 7 days post et) but no sign of AF either. Boobs are tender but I think this is a side effect of the Cyclogest - does anyone know whether this is the case?

Also, am I right in thinking that not everyone has implantation bleeding?

Any thoughts would be much appreciated


Catey


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Tiggs

So sorry hun.

Carol xxx


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Tiggs so sorry to hear your news 

carol - how are you hunny?  

Suz - fingers crossed for you sweety xx  

Lisa - so sorry hunny, thinking of you   

Catey - not everyone does have implantation bleeding, I didnt and have just got a BFP 

Hugs to you all, and anyone I may have forgotten, also I wanted to add that I really appreciated

all the lovely messages yesterday,DH was reading them over my shoulder and was so touched by all your

kindness and good wishes.

lots of love Charleyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Charley

Congratulations!!    

Thanks for your post, it has set my mind at rest.

Catey  x


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

I was laying awake thinking exact same thing so thanks Charley for answering that.

This board is such a mixture of emotions, one time i log on to find amazing news, the next time heartache and pain.  So sorry to all who have had their dreams quashed.

Just got through my first week of waiting, anticipation, hope and dread.  Don't know how to get through the next week.  Have been invited to DH's cousins where they have 3 parties lined up.  Not sure whether to go or not as this time have not gone back to work and taking things really easy.  DH cooking dinner every night - he's loving it!!!

Have to go to London for 10.30 next Tuesday for blood test!!!  Even that causes dilemma's - do we drive or get the train?  If BFN then won't want to come back on train, if BFP DH will prob want trip to Covent Garden to celebrate!

I am having enough trouble deciding whether I want milk or fruit juice - too many decisions!!!

Have a good day all - suns shining here.
Love  Donna


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry forgot in last message to say  
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL BFP'S - feet up now ladies, take it easy and remember to enjoy every single minute.

Love
Donna


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Charley 

Congratulations to you and everyone else with a BFP

Love Paula x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All

Just wanted to say a huge congratulations to the BFP's and of course big hugs to the BFN's - so sorry.

I am testing on Thursday, although as it's the first month back ttc since m/c I am not hopeful. Could I please be added to the list - and if there is a teeny tiny bit of babydust left over maybe an eggcup full?

x


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, just got our call from the clinic - I am still pregnant,but the HCG level is so low(30) that it is not looking good . The worse thing is that we still have to go back for e retest tomorrow and not get a result until Thurs. I know it's for the best but we just want to know what's going on and if it's all gone wrong to get off on our holiday,far away from all of this. Cannot take much more of this,
          hope everyone else is keeping well,
                                                        suz


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Pops

You hang in there - its not over yet.   

LOL Catey


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi ladies what a lovely   day. 

I walked to the near by town today and came back shattered I think this is due to me not moving far over the last week. (Lazy cow)

Donna your post did make me chuckle I to am going through a complete mind blank and can't make decisions I'm sure somebody has taken over my body and mind and shaking it about. 

Well 3 sleeps and 4 days to go until test date I am trying so hard not to open the HPT that is sitting in my bedside cabinet.

pops (suz) I want to change the   to       and lots of       for you don't book the holiday just yet. 

Pootle good luck for Thursday you have only 2 sleeps to go      

Tiggs sending you lots of     try and book a holiday or treat yourself to something really special you deserve it. 

Best Wishes ladies 

love Ellie L


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Pops

Will be keeping everything crossed for you hun  

Ellie - lots of love and luck, hope that the next 3 sleeps go by quickly for you.

xx


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Pootle,Ellie and catey,

thankyou so much for your kind words and wishes. Dh is off to the shops (once again) for a pack of HPT. WE have been thinking that,our result from yesterday was 30. At 2am today we got a positive with clear blue,which I think can only detect traces of over 50. Think that's right. So maybe level has increased?? Yes,finally lost the plot,bonkers . So,we will try another test and see what happens. Won't be able to afford another course of treatment after buying all these tests!!
                            Heres hoping you are all much saner than us,
                                                                                            suz and her ever patient DH


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Pops is clear blue more accurate than first response?


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi all

Pops - so sorry you're having such a hard time of things, hope you get some answers soon.  

Tiggs - so sorry about your BFN  - you are a remarkable woman to go through all of this to help someone achieve their dream.

Ruddles - sore boobs can be from the cyclogest - everyone has different effects from it. Not everyone gets an implantation bleed. Good luck for Sunday and stay away from the pee sticks!

Ellie - hands off the pee sticks   

I'm on day 4 of 2ww and have just spent a couple of hours with friends and their beautiful 13 day old daughter - hoping some positive vibes will rub off on me!!  

Good luck to everyone testing this week    

Blu


----------



## pickles (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi 2 week waiters

Just thought I'd pop on and wish you all the very best of luck.  I was in your shoes 3 months ago and I totally understand the rollercoaster of emotions you're feeling.  

   and   to all. 

Love Pickles x

p.s. I am now 14 weeks pregnant with twins so dreams do come true x.


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

Hi Pops and Pootle,

You are remarkable women! 
Pops, your mind must be in turmoil. I'm currently day 7 of my FET and dreading my test result after failing 1 fresh IVF and 2 failed IUI's. Really thinking about you lovie and fingers crossed that the HCG levels just keep rising xXx

I always think that my situation is THE WORST IN THE WORLD - but after reading some of the ladies experiences on here I have still got a long way to go!!

Pootle, you must be very detemined after everything you've been through. It really broke my heart to read your past struggles. Some ladies don't know how lucky they are either concieveing naturally or after just 1 attepmt at IVF for eg.

I'm already preparing myself for a BFN next Thursday when I test. Afterwards my DH and I have decided we are going to move clinics. We aren't happy with the way we have been treated at our current clinic.

I don't know how you ladies that test early can do it! I'm so scared of doing the test I have to at the time I'm supposed to that I don't want to know any earlier than I have to if it ends up being BFN!! (hope that makes sense!)

I am still trying to remain positive though as with this cycle my work have been so good to me. they have allowed me to work from home 3 days a week from when I first started my DR in an attepmt to reduce stress. I drive to work for 1 hour both ways and it had made such a difference to be able to just get up and work in my PJ's!!

My DH is so good through all of our tx's. After all of our BFN's, he comforts me by saying 'each negative just brings us closer to when we do get our positive'

I'll leave it there.................................       to EVERYONE!!

Julie bulie xXx


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

hi ,.... also meant to mention about the pessaries:

What comes out is perfectly normal! the hormone is dissolved in the fat/waxy plug so it does need to 'melt' to release the hormone. Once it does the hormone is readily absorbed through the vaginal/rectal lining and just the wax comes away.
Possibly TMI but some of you did ask!!  

Juliebulie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way..............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35512.0


----------

